# Help With Ph



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

umm....... i just got a piranna reb belly 1 and i here people talking about ph what is ph? please help


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

pH is the level of acidity or basicity of the water. you want a steady pH between 6 and 8.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

_*Moved to Water Chemistry*_


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

LiLMic said:


> umm....... i just got a piranna reb belly 1 and i here people talking about ph what is ph? please help


http://www.marinelandlabs.com/articles/6ph.asp

Here is a link that describes pH in good detail.


----------

